# pigeon genetics college project



## seismic wonder2 (Aug 15, 2009)

I found this information on another forum. Sounds like a good thing to participate in. I would but I can't because I don't have any birds yet. 

Pigeon Genetics Project


Michael D. Shapiro, Ph.D.
Assistant Professor, Department of Biology, University of Utah
[email protected], (801) 581-5690

Elissa Mulroy
Undergraduate Researcher
[email protected], (801) 581-6812

WHY STUDY PIGEON GENETICS?

Pigeons show a staggering amount of variation within a single species. In fact, as Charles Darwin noted, the striking differences between different breeds within this species approaches the magnitude of differences usually seen between completely different species of birds. Ever since the time pigeons were domesticated at least 6500 years ago, breeders have selected for dramatic differences in many traits in well over 300 recognized breeds. We are interested in learning more about the genes that control color diversity in pigeons, as well as other differences in skeletal structure, physiology, and behavior. We will do this by using genetic techniques that are similar to the methods used in humans to track down the genes responsible for susceptibility to cancers and other genetic diseases.

WE NEED YOUR HELP!

DNA samples

In order to get started, we will need a large number of DNA samples from as many different breeds as possible. We will extract DNA from feathers. We are asking you to help with this project by sending feather samples to us through the mail. We will provide you with addressed and stamped envelopes.

The ideal feather sample would be: (1) as large as possible (tail, wing , or large body feathers), (2) freshly plucked, (3) and contain 5 or more feathers per bird. It is critical that feather samples from different individual birds stay in separate envelopes.

One of our first tasks is to see which breeds have the most genetic information in common. This will give us a good idea about which breeds are related to each other, and possibly allow us to trace the ancestry of breeds whose origins are not well understood. Thus far, we have worked closely with the Utah Pigeon Club to gather over 200 DNA samples from over 30 different breeds. We need to dramatically increase the number of birds and breeds in our study for it to be successful.

If you would like to donate feather samples to be included in this project, please contact us at the phone number or email address below. We will provide envelopes and instructions for mailing.

STAYING INVOLVED

We hope this study will benefit the pigeon hobbyist community as well. Our work will us help understand the history of different breeds, and potentially allow genetic testing for relationships among individual birds and breeds. The Utah Pigeon Club will host the NPA Grand National in Salt Lake City in January of 2010. We will be attending this show and will be happy to provide updates on our project and answer any questions that you might have. If you have any questions before that time, please feel free to contact us at the email address listed below.

Thank you for your interest and assistance!

Contact information:

For envelopes and instructions to mail feather samples:

Elissa Mulroy
[email protected]
(801) 581-6812

General questions about the project:

Dr. Mike Shapiro
[email protected]
(801) 581-5690

Shapiro lab website:
http://www.biology.utah.edu/shapiro/

(most of the information on this site deals with our other work on fish genetics)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Thanks*

*Hi SEISMIC WONDER2, Thanks for posting this information.I need the reminder as I have their packet so I need to start pulling feathers.* ...GEORGE


----------

